# Illinois Trooper Humiliated Naked Couple



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc5.com*

A Beach Park man who used his Illinois State Police patrol job to humiliate young couples pleaded guilty Wednesday in Lake County Circuit Court to forcing one couple to make snow angels while naked. 
Jeremy Dozier, 33, entered a negotiated plea to official misconduct and was sentenced by Judge Victoria Rossetti to 30 months probation, paying $500 each to Lake County CrimeStoppers and LaCASA, perform 200 hours of public service work, and consume no drugs or alcohol. Rossetti also sentenced Dozier to 12 months of periodic imprisonment, but stayed that pending successful completion of the remainder of the sentence. The conviction carries a maximum of five years in prison. 
The recommended plea and sentence were negotiated by prosecutor Kenneth LaRue and defense attorney Michael Melius. Rossetti accepted both recommendations. 
Dozier previously was convicted in Cook County Court for a similar, unrelated case and sentenced to six months in jail. A Cook County judge described Dozier as "smug, not sorry," but did not choose a prison sentence because Dozier had a strong record as a trooper, earning several commendations and awards. 
Dozier has been suspended by state police and is facing possible termination. 
According to police, in the incident on Feb. 4, 2005, shortly before midnight, a young couple was in a car parked behind an antique store in Gurnee, just south of Grand Avenue and east of the Tri-State Tollway. 
The 19-year-old woman, a student at Ball State University in Indiana, and her boyfriend, a sailor, had just had sex, according to the police report, when a flashlight was shined in the window and the car door pulled open. 
The couple said that outside was a uniformed state trooper who ordered them, while they were still naked, to lie on the ground and make snow angels. 
The Sun-Times reported that the Cook County conviction was based on an incident along the Tri-State Spur near Northbrook, when Dozier approached a parked car and ordered two young people inside to strip, run to a ditch, urinate and come back. Instead, the couple ran into their car, thinking Dozier was an imposter, and drove to the Lake Forest Oasis for help. 
They called State Police and the dispatcher sent Dozier, not knowing he had been involved. The couple fled and from the man's Wauconda home and called local police. 
They have since filed a civil lawsuit against Dozier, according to the published report.

Copyright 2006, Chicago Sun-Times Inc.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

lol ken


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Did he make them lie on their backs or face down to do the snow angels....that could cause shrinkage....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> See Andy Better knock that stuff off before this happens to you.....:mrgreen:


 Funny..I was thinkin that it was a tossup between Andy or Mongo


----------

